# Need to get rid of transfers....



## caperkyle (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey everyone I have a little over 400 gun related transfers I need to get rid of. From ProWorld & the wildside. Only two months old I have decided to focus elsewhere they sell great we have made some good money. you can see the designs I have on my website srshirts make me an offer for all of them I have a little over $600 in them


----------



## reelguitars (Nov 24, 2009)

Your website ain't working. I may be interested, but wanna see what's available.


----------



## bboch7 (Aug 10, 2011)

50 bucks without seeing them


----------

